# ID for trail rides



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well obviously the easiest thing will be to attach a tag to your rope halter. I live in such an urban area with active horse groups, that I do not worry to much about losing my horse. He'd get back to me pretty fast. Loose horses are returned. My big worry is theft. I always "brand" my horses with my initials, right on the near haunch where a ranch brand would be. Thieves in the first place will seldom steal a branded horse, even the stupid thieves, and if they did notice that the "brand" is just cut in with scissors, so what? To erase the "brand" would mean waiting for it to grow out, or just clipping the whole area.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I like that fake brand idea!!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have yet to find anybody that does not think it is a real brand. In fact I have been asked about what ranch my horse came from.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The other thing I notice about horse id tags is that almost all of them are just for the stable name of the horse, which to me is only useful if you want your halter returned by someone who knows who you and your horse are. It would be perfectly useless for any other reason. What's someone going do with a horse wearing a name tag that says "Micah" on it? 

I did just see something on pinterest, a piece of stiff grosgrain ribbon with a loop/snap on one end that you can snap to a rope halter and write your phone number with a sharpie on it. Pretty minimal . . . this person is embroidering horse names (again with the horse name) but no reason to not just make your own. 

From a webstore called Uniquely Equine:


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Road ID sells a lot of products for runners. I bet they'd have something you could attach to a piece of tack instead of a shoe. Road ID - World Leaders in Runner ID, Cycling ID & Medical ID Tags


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Avna, I think your knot is done incorrectly. It should be above the loop. A rope halter isn't a good idea for trail riding. You need something breakable should the horse get loose and catches it in a tree branch or bush. I never use a single nylon rein for the same reason: split leather reins only and no knot.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Almost anything that permanently attaches to a piece of tack that the horse isn't likely to lose in the brush should work. One thing I noticed on the runners IDs were multiple phone numbers. If I'm unconscious or dead, calling my phone wouldn't do a lot of good.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I have a tag with my name and phone number, in addition to my horse's name, on a thin rope halter he wears under his bridle. I like the idea of clipping in a "brand" lol. I've wanted to get my guy actually freeze branded, but haven't found a brand that I can register in both the states I'd need to that I like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a red metal luggage tag that I attach to my saddle's D-ring whenever I'm trail riding away from home, like this one. It has phone numbers for both me and my husband in it.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Saddlebag said:


> Avna, I think your knot is done incorrectly. It should be above the loop. A rope halter isn't a good idea for trail riding. You need something breakable should the horse get loose and catches it in a tree branch or bush. I never use a single nylon rein for the same reason: split leather reins only and no knot.


It isn't my pic, nor my knot. 

I wish I could use split reins but I drop them constantly. I have a single nylon rein but am looking to get leather slobber straps for it. 

The rope halter is the only thing I could find thin enough to fit under a bridle. I'm open to other suggestions for under-bridle wear.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Go to the pet store and get one of the engraved name tags that rivet to the collar (not the ones that dangle), then rivet it to your bridle.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

When we have fires here and the ranchers have to release their horses, they sharpie their contact information on their hooves. If this has been mentioned already, I apologize as I haven't read all the replies.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Dog ID Tags. Cheap and easy to get. I attach them to my saddle and halter, they have my address, name, and number, so even if I'm unable to be reached, they can take the horse home.


----------



## fuzzycat (Dec 19, 2014)

Speaking as someone who rides alone and HAS been dumped (unconscious and otherwise) on the trail ...

I wear a dogtag and my saddle has the same dogtag attached to the front d-ring. It has my name, my cell number, and somebody else's cell number. 

It didn't cover the horse when I went out bareback though, because I don't use a halter, I use a sidepull made from a slim headstall that I just slip over the ears, and there is no good place to attach a tag. The local harness shop solved it by cutting a single piece of leather, stripped it to make it thin and flexible, embossed my info, and cut a slot at each end for me to slip the headstall thru it. It blends in with the headstall but the lettering is obvious if you look at it. It's the best I could do.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Avna said:


> It isn't my pic, nor my knot.
> 
> I wish I could use split reins but I drop them constantly. I have a single nylon rein but am looking to get leather slobber straps for it.
> 
> The rope halter is the only thing I could find thin enough to fit under a bridle. I'm open to other suggestions for under-bridle wear.


I am with you on this one!! I can't use a two piece rein to save my life, and my horse loves my lightweight 1 piece paracord reins.
The way I make them safer is to use scissor snaps. Step on that and it should pop. I have also previously taken the the conway buckle off of it and sewed it back shut with floss. That definitely snaps when stepped on, as my mare did it. 




fuzzycat said:


> Speaking as someone who rides alone and HAS been dumped (unconscious and otherwise) on the trail ...
> 
> I wear a dogtag and my saddle has the same dogtag attached to the front d-ring. It has my name, my cell number, and somebody else's cell number.
> 
> It didn't cover the horse when I went out bareback though, because I don't use a halter, I use a sidepull made from a slim headstall that I just slip over the ears, and there is no good place to attach a tag. The local harness shop solved it by cutting a single piece of leather, stripped it to make it thin and flexible, embossed my info, and cut a slot at each end for me to slip the headstall thru it. It blends in with the headstall but the lettering is obvious if you look at it. It's the best I could do.


I love the idea of what your leather guy did! We use dog tags on halters for our herd. I took the metal rings off and paracord tied them to an out of the way spot, so they shouldn't be able to harm the horses should they get caught on anything, since there is no metal aside from the ID tag itself.

We put home address with city and state, home #s and both cells. I considered a separate family member's number (i.e. someone not living in our house), but ended up not doing it.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

fuzzycat said:


> Speaking as someone who rides alone and HAS been dumped (unconscious and otherwise) on the trail ...
> 
> I wear a dogtag and my saddle has the same dogtag attached to the front d-ring. It has my name, my cell number, and somebody else's cell number.
> 
> It didn't cover the horse when I went out bareback though, because I don't use a halter, I use a sidepull made from a slim headstall that I just slip over the ears, and there is no good place to attach a tag. The local harness shop solved it by cutting a single piece of leather, stripped it to make it thin and flexible, embossed my info, and cut a slot at each end for me to slip the headstall thru it. It blends in with the headstall but the lettering is obvious if you look at it. It's the best I could do.


Where do you wear your own dog tag? I hope not around your neck. My sister almost decapitated herself when the string she wore her tack locker key on around her neck hung up on the saddle horn while she was dismounting. Luckily a quiet horse surrounded by other quiet horses saved her. But that's when I quit wearing anything around my neck around horses -- even though my current saddle lacks a horn.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If using luggage tags, everyone knows to call 911 for an injured rider. It might be a good idea to add the numbers of several vets in case the horse is injured.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

For myself, I always carry my wallet in a waist pouch, along with camera.


----------



## fuzzycat (Dec 19, 2014)

Avna said:


> Where do you wear your own dog tag? I hope not around your neck. My sister almost decapitated herself when the string she wore her tack locker key on around her neck hung up on the saddle horn while she was dismounting.


I don't use anything nylon or non-breakable. I use a beaded chain big enough to slip over my head but not over my helmet. They will break away if hung up on anything, but it is under my jacket or shirt anyway. Can't stand stuff hitting me when I ride. And yes, somebody would see the chain on my neck, it's not really hidden.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

re: split reins. I drop mine also. Since I don't want to tie them, I fasten them together with an elastic hair tie thing. If the reins end up over her head, the hair tie will slip off if she gets hung up in them.
M


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have been back and forth on getting a SPOT Trace to put in my saddle bags, one horse at the local trails was "found" once the reward got high enough. It was a local, the guy was happy to get his horse back but the condition of the horse didn't suggest a week in the wilderness (passing bread for a few days) 

I would also like to remember to either find a first aid keychain symbol or a patch to affix to my saddle bag since one of my bags has first aid supplies in it so others don't stand there and stare thinking "ummm, gee, what should we do?" when they aren't prepared but what they need is sitting on the back of my horse.

I always have saddle bags so just need to remember to put an ID card in my bag, as for myself I always put my ID in my pocket and my phone in MY pocket not in the horse's saddle bag. also let someone (or two) know which trails I am taking and what time to expect me back.


I figure with ID/tracking on the horse there is no reason not to find her if we become separated, ID/phone on me no reason not to be able to find me or take care of me if I'm found


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Cattle tag will work.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Very good idea weedlady on the split reins! I have heard different ways to do it, but that seems the easiest so far.


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

Maybe I'm just an old Sailor, but I like classic military dog tags. They are cheap. They are virtually indestructible. You can order them online with any typing you want. And if the jangling bothers your horse, you can buy rubber silencers. I think you can get them in different colors now.

Regarding split reins: They are great and definitely have their place. But I can't say they are safer. As a child I saw one our mares get stitches on her tongue after a split rein got caught in the fence at a full gallop. The leather didn't break. It was horrible, blood and meat everywhere. The good news is that she recovered just fine, except she never took a bit again. I think too much length was the real issue, or at least my personal take away. I'm only saying that split reins require as much care and responsible thinking as single reins.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

one thing i always have worried about if i got separated while out and about on a horse is if that horse ended up in the hands of somebody that would take the tack off and then if your i.d. is on the tack there is a chance the horse wouldn't be identified as yours.

sharpie on the hoof would be a very short term solution, but i've read it rubs off fairly quickly.

what other ways can we safely put identification directly on our horses besides sharpie on hooves or brands or microchips (which would only be discovered if the person that found your horse brought it to a vet that had a chip reader and the vet thought to scan for a chip).


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> one thing i always have worried about if i got separated while out and about on a horse is if that horse ended up in the hands of somebody that would take the tack off and then if your i.d. is on the tack there is a chance the horse wouldn't be identified as yours.
> 
> sharpie on the hoof would be a very short term solution, but i've read it rubs off fairly quickly.
> 
> what other ways can we safely put identification directly on our horses besides sharpie on hooves or brands or microchips (which would only be discovered if the person that found your horse brought it to a vet that had a chip reader and the vet thought to scan for a chip).


Exactly... there isn't much that is truly permanent. Even a brand is only as useful as the person willing to go look it up. 
I think of Sharpie or painting a horse as a last minute emergency thing for a fire let-the-horses-completely-loose type of moment. Likely it will wear off, but you tried, and hope you get them back. 

I have in the past braided the dog tag into my mare's mane, but that is still removable, if one were to try and take her if she became lost. (This is what your scenario sounds like to me). But her mane is roached during riding season now, so not much to braid to.

One could lip tattoo, but who is going to check there on an unfamiliar horse?! And that is then the same as a microchip, if no one ever checks for it.

....


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

has anyone looked into ear tattoos for horses like we have for dogs? i think that would probably be noticeable enough even in winter with the ear fuzzies going on as long as the tattoo was big enough to see. or have a bright colour circle tattooed on the ear edge and then folks will hopefully see that and look further. would mean not having to try and flip a top lip for folks not too horse inclined/scared to touch the mouth. would definitely not be a solution for head shy or ear shy horses though, as the finder likely wouldn't be able to hold the ear or even touch it to get the tattoo info.

you could have just your first name and your phone number (with area code) set like this, to fit in the ear:

Sherry
###-
###-
####

or run it sideways up the length of the ear if you need to fit more than one phone number?


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

If the horse is grey skinned as most are, would it really be that visible?
Then I suppose in my mind, there is the issue of not owning for life... I plan to keep ours for theirs... but I don't think I would tattoo a # in their ear... esp. if it were a phone #, as those can change.

And I am fairly certain one wouldn't be able to read them in 2 of their ears due to fuzzies and grey skin. The one gelding is appy, so pink skinned and solid white haired, so prob easy, aside from mega fuzzies ... 

Screw it, let's just ear cow tag them with a permanent ID!! lol

I didn't realize anyone did that to dogs, though. Spay tattoos on the belly I have heard of... ID ones, I don't seem to remember either way.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

GracielaGata said:


> If the horse is grey skinned as most are, would it really be that visible?
> Then I suppose in my mind, there is the issue of not owning for life... I plan to keep ours for theirs... but I don't think I would tattoo a # in their ear... esp. if it were a phone #, as those can change.
> 
> And I am fairly certain one wouldn't be able to read them in 2 of their ears due to fuzzies and grey skin. The one gelding is appy, so pink skinned and solid white haired, so prob easy, aside from mega fuzzies ...
> ...


registered dogs will often have an ear tattoo. least for the Canadian Kennel Club they did ear tattoos back in the 80's. my old cocker spaniel had one. haven't had a purebred registered dog since then so i wouldn't be able to tell you if it's current practice still.

funny enough, i edited out a couple sentences in my last post regarding the ear tattoo colour because i thought it wasn't needed info - use black for pink skinned horses and white for black skinned horses. we can tattoo humans with white ink now so why not animals? or use a coloured ink for it to really show.

i agree, phone numbers change and owners change, but that's somewhat the same case with a branded horse that gets sold, that brand is not associated with the new owner at all. i used to despise that my old gelding had a freeze brand that tied him to the place he was at very temporarily between me leasing him/his owner going broke and having to send him to auction/him being a trail ride horse for a few months til i got him back.

maybe a database maintained by a company that provides their phone number instead of the owner's number for the tattoo would work? it would be essentially the same idea as microchip but a more visible option and more likely to be seen than an invisible little chip that a lot of folks wouldn't realize is there. my dad's dogs both have chips but they both also have tags on their collars that have info regarding the chip. if no collars worn then nobody even knows they are chipped. 

my grandpa ran a cattle farm. they had ear tags. well, the ones that hadn't caught theirs on something and ripped them out had ear tags......... you could tell which cows were older, they looked like they had had a few ear tags over the course of their lives by the tattered ear edges. considering horses are much more prone to getting into trouble than cows, i'd be leery of a tag attached to the skin anywhere!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Dog tattoos are mainly on the belly or inner thigh; it isn't that common and in my experience really hard to read. But microchipping dogs is getting common enough that most savvy dog rescuers automatically take them to a vet to be scanned. For a dog, a collar with your phone # on it is your basic first line of defense. 

I'm looking into the military ID tag thing. Looks like I can have my horse's social security number and religion on there. I think she's Episcopalian.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

yes, chips are popular with housepets so folks are inclined to think 'let's check for a chip', but horses and chips are not nearly as popular nor would people first think to get the horse scanned somewhere.

i mentioned microchip to a number of local horse friends and acquaintances and they all gave me a look like i'd grown a second nose on my face lol. i do hope the idea catches on though, as it is a good one. i want my mare chipped, even though it's rare to do here from what i've seen.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

Avna said:


> ..............
> 
> I'm looking into the military ID tag thing. Looks like I can have my horse's social security number *and religion* on there. I think she's Episcopalian.



my mare would definitely be a pastafarian, lol!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> registered dogs will often have an ear tattoo. least for the Canadian Kennel Club they did ear tattoos back in the 80's. my old cocker spaniel had one. haven't had a purebred registered dog since then so i wouldn't be able to tell you if it's current practice still.
> 
> funny enough, i edited out a couple sentences in my last post regarding the ear tattoo colour because i thought it wasn't needed info - use black for pink skinned horses and white for black skinned horses. we can tattoo humans with white ink now so why not animals? or use a coloured ink for it to really show.
> 
> ...


I didn't even realize they tattoo like that for dogs I guess because I have only ever owned road side special strays lol. One did have a # on his belly from his shelter neuter... but once we left MD, that # meant nothing, as it was only known to the local shelter there that it meant something. Nothing to associate it with where it was done, registry wise.

Oh, I totally agree on ear tags, I said that purely in jest, I couldn't imagine it being functional on a horse! Scratching on a tree, getting caught in the crook of a branch--- yeah, all 3 of mine would totally be bloody earless messes. 

I hadn't even thought of white ink for the tattoo... partly because I didn't even think of it, and partly because I thought I knew on white humans (and even black/darker skinned), where it gets used as a black-light sort of tattoo, it doesn't seem to be great for seeing well, from what I researched a bit ago (had considered getting a white tattoo in honor of my childhood cat, bc I want something to commemorate her, but nothing visible)... most of the research said they aren't that visible... so I wasn't sure on a horse. 

And the microchip style registry is a great one in regards to a numbering system to use for it- maybe a symbol for the specific registry, with the phone # you mention. I know there are multiple companies/brands of microchips, some much better than others... 

And chipping a horse... I thought I have been reading you have a lot more migrating problems in equines, thereby making them a bit more useless... can you imagine having to do a near-whole body scan with the wand?! lol Doable, but time consuming a tad.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Avna said:


> I'm looking into the military ID tag thing. Looks like I can have my horse's social security number and religion on there. I think she's Episcopalian.


Fairly certain all 3 of ours are followers of the Great Can of PBR lol 
Or maybe the Great Feed Pan O' Alfalfa Pellets... how does one get that on there?!


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

lol, I think my last was Foodatarian. He worshiped his feed bag.

You can get anything you want stamped on them. Some people even get laser etching, but that seems a bit much


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Found a tag for horses: 
sierra view general store ice tag


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Avna, that is a very cool ID clip... I would possibly worry the scissor snap still has the oh so minute ability to open under pressure, but love the space it has. And smart marketing for them to call it an ICE tag.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

GracielaGata said:


> Avna, that is a very cool ID clip... I would possibly worry the scissor snap still has the oh so minute ability to open under pressure, but love the space it has. And smart marketing for them to call it an ICE tag.


Enlighten my ignorance, what does ICE refer to and why is it smart marketing?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Avna said:


> Enlighten my ignorance, what does ICE refer to and why is it smart marketing?


ICE = in case of emergency


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

To me it is smart because it will grab the heartstrings and worry about things nature of humans so we want it.  
And if it is truly permanent, that gives an easy way to to label it yourself.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

phantomhorse13 said:


> ICE = in case of emergency


I don't know about the smart marketing part. The first thought I had when seeing ICE was of these folks. 

https://www.ice.gov/


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> I don't know about the smart marketing part. The first thought I had when seeing ICE was of these folks.
> 
> https://www.ice.gov/


Hehe, true. Yes, I know it to meant that too... but my mom was a cop when I was a kid, and has been 'up' on safety stuff, so I feel like we knew what ICE meant before anyone else did lol So it sticks for me :0


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Tattooing ears isn't great, people who steal animals will cut ears off without a second thought. They should be tattooed on the belly or inner thigh, where the last hair is. 

I got my gelding microchipped. They can migrate on dogs and cats, so that didn't really stop my interest in getting him chipped. 

You can use cattle tags, the ID ones, not the ones with chemicals on them for keeping flies away. They sell a pen to specially mark the tags with, it sort of melts into the plastic along with the ink, so they don't really fade. Put the tag on the halter or braid it in. 

Tattooing horse ears, you would never, ever see it on my horses. They are way too hairy all the time to read. 

Sharpie on the hoof will work short term and may come off in really wet areas. Sharpies aren't permanent like everyone thinks, depending on the material it' used on, you can rub, scrape or wash it off... =/


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I use a road ID on the strap from my horses breast collar to his saddle, i also have an id tag on his bridle. The road id has my cell number, my dads cell number and the barn owners number on it It also has the message "i'm nervous when alone, please find my owner" at the bottom. I wear a road id on my wrist which has my dads cell, barn owners cell and my medical info on it. It also has "please find my horse" at the bottom. 

I've seen ID which can be attached to the horses hair, like braided in. I did that for a while but what a lot of work before going out for a ride. I keep meaning to get my boy microchipped and will definitely remember when the vet next comes out to request it.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I have this:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/218411...ing Equestrian Safety ID Tag&ref=sr_gallery_1

I got it with my barn owner's phone as it won't help if they call me and I'm knocked out from a fall on the trail somewhere...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

phoenix said:


> I use a road ID on the strap from my horses breast collar to his saddle, i also have an id tag on his bridle. The road id has my cell number, my dads cell number and the barn owners number on it It also has the message "i'm nervous when alone, please find my owner" at the bottom. I wear a road id on my wrist which has my dads cell, barn owners cell and my medical info on it. It also has "please find my horse" at the bottom.
> 
> I've seen ID which can be attached to the horses hair, like braided in. I did that for a while but what a lot of work before going out for a ride. I keep meaning to get my boy microchipped and will definitely remember when the vet next comes out to request it.


What is "road ID"? Picture?


----------



## Surrealle (Feb 28, 2016)

Avna said:


> The other thing I notice about horse id tags is that almost all of them are just for the stable name of the horse, which to me is only useful if you want your halter returned by someone who knows who you and your horse are. It would be perfectly useless for any other reason. What's someone going do with a horse wearing a name tag that says "Micah" on it?


Little late to the party here but my take on those is that it helps you keep track of which halter goes to which horse, in barn situations and such.


----------

